# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  ποτίστρα dispenser

## Georgiablue

Καλησπέρα παιδιά χαζεύοντας στο πετ σοπ (ηλεκτρονικό) είδα μια ποτίστρα τύπου dispenser. Τη σκοπιμοτητα της την κατάλαβα αλλά τον τρόπο χρήσης της όχι.. Τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ!  :Big Grin:   :Jumping0045:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πως είναι; το έβαλα στο γκουγκλ και μου εβγαλε διάφορα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Georgiablue



----------


## nikolaslo

> 


Ελεγε αν ειναι με μπιλια η χωρις?

----------


## Georgiablue

Αυτη που είδα μάλλον δεν είχε.. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βάλω τη φωτογραφία που το είδα γιατί είχε το λογότυπο της ιστοσελίδας..

----------


## jk21

εχεις δει μια ποτιστρα με το πανω μερος σαν του Νικου και το κατω μια πιπιλα αυτου του ειδους




δες τη και σε αλλη πανω μορφη ,αλλα οπως ζητας στο σημειο εξοδου του νερου 




τα πουλια σπρωχνουν την πιπιλα στη μυτη εκει και σταζει νερο

----------


## Georgiablue

Και αυτό είναι καλο όταν λείπουμε κάποιες μέρες ώστε να έχουν τα πουλιά νερό..; κάτι τέτοιο κατάλαβα  ::

----------


## amastro

Χρειάζεται όμως να την τοποθετήσεις (μαζί με την παλιά ποτίστρα) αρκετές μέρες πριν λείψεις,
ώστε να σιγουρευτείς ότι τα πουλιά πάνε και πίνουν από τη "πιπίλα".

----------


## Georgiablue

Δηλαδή αν αυτη τη στιγμή έχω δυο ποτίστρες πρέπει να αντικαταστήσω τη μια απ' τις δυο με την καινούργια;

----------


## blackmailer

αρχικά ναι για να μάθουν να πίνουν απο τη μπίλια, αφού μάθουν μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις πλήρως τις ποτίστρες!! βέβαια έχουν ακουστεί και περιπτώσεις όπου η μπίλια κόλλησε και τα πουλιά δεν μπορούσαν να πιούν νερό...

----------


## Georgiablue

Ωραία άρα δε λείπουμε ποτέ από το σπίτι.  :: 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τις πληροφορίες!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Eγώ πρόσφατα έβαλα ποτίστρα με μπίλια και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη. Απλά πρέπει να προσέξεις όταν την γεμίσεις να κουνήσεις με το δάχτυλο την μπίλια προς τα πάνω για να δουλέψει σωστά.
Και το νερό δεν εξατμίζεται γρήγορα έτσι, ειδικά το καλοκαίρι, και δεν βρωμίζει.
Φυσικά την πλένεις την ποτίστρα κάθε βδομάδα.

----------


## Georgiablue

Μαργαρίτα εννοείται το πλύσιμο. Κάθε πότε τη γεμίζεις εννοώ αν λείψεις λ.χ 2 μέρες τα πουλιά θα έχουν νερό με δυο ποτίστρες;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σίγουρα θα έχουν νερό. Φυσικά θα το δοκιμάσεις μέρες πριν. Να δεις κατανάλωση και αν το συνηθίζουν και πίνουν. Και μην ξεχάσεις να κουνάς τη μπίλια.

----------


## Georgiablue

Επομένως αποτελεί μια λύση.. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαργαρίτα!  :Happy0065:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Είχε κανείς πρόβλημα με ποτίστρα με μπίλια?
Καιρό τώρα χρησιμοποιώ μια μικρή και είπα να πάρω λίγο μεγαλύτερες σε ml σε περίπτωση που λείψω 2-3 μέρες να χω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο.
Παρατήρησα όμως ότι στάζουν. Τι έχω κάνει λάθος? Της γέμισα μέχρι πάνω και στάζουν, έβαλα λιγότερο νερό πάλι στάζουν. Αραιά βέβαια αλλά στάζουν.
Η μικρή που έχω της ίδιας εταιρείας δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## stefos

Οι ποτιστρες με μπιλια θελουν προσοχη ! καμμια φορα κολλανε και δεν τρεχουν .

Αυτη που λες οτι τρεχει πεταξε την , δεν προκειται να φτιαξει.

Δοκιμασε αυτες τις υποπιεσεις που δεν εχουν τιποτα και δεν λερωνουν σαν τις κλασσικες , με τις τελευταιες ειμαι 
πολυ ευχριστημενος και εχω μονο τετοιες πλεον

----------


## jk21

Μαργαριτα αν δεν εχει διαλυσει καποια ουσια πχ βιταμινη στο νερο , που καποιες φορες δεν αφηνει πληρη σφραγιση της μπιλλιας , οταν δεν την ενοχλουν τα πουλια , τοτε ειτε δεν εχεις σφιξει τα πλαστικα της μερη σωστα μεχρι τερμα ή καποιο εμποδιο υπαρχει εκει που κλεινει την εξοδο η μπιλλια 

Ο κινδυνος ο ουσιαστικος με τις ποτιστρες μπιλιας , ειναι αν της γεμισεις και τις κλεισεις αποτομα ,να πιεσει ο αερας την μπιλλια τερμα μπροστα και να μην μπορουν να την σπρωξουν τα πουλια .Για αυτο οταν τις βαζουμε , παντοτε σπρωχνουμε με το δαχτυλο την μπιλια προς τα μεσα και βλεπουμε οτι σταζει σταγονα 

Υπαρχει επισης ο κινδυνος καποιο πουλι να παιζει και να χυσει ολο το νερο , αλλα και στις κανονικες μπορει να κανουν μπανιο .Οποτε τις χρησιμοποιεις καποιο διαστημα και βλεπεις συμπεριφορες 

Τελος πρεπει απο πριν να εξασφαλισεις οτι ολα τα πουλια πινουν απο τετοια ποτιστρα 

εχω αγορασει αλλα δεν εχω κανει χρηση ακομα αυτης της ποτιστρας


 (ξερει κανεις πως πιανει στα καγκελα ; της παρελαβα προσφατα και ξεχασα να ρωτησω ... ) 




που δεχεται νερο μεσα απο ελαστικο σωληνα που εχει εφαρμοστει σε μεγαλο δοχειο ( θα κανω χρηση μπουκαλιων 4 λιτρων απο απιονισμενο νερο ) . Τα πουλια κουνανε τη βελονα (κουνιεται πανευκολα και τρεχει νερο καποιες σταγονες απο το μαυρο πλαστικο )

θα ειναι σε συνδιασμο με πιπιλες 


*Αυτόματο πότισμα σε κλούβα - Automatic birds watering system.*

----------


## jimk1

Μαργαριτα παρατηρησε και θα δεις οτι η ποτιστρα που ειναι κοντα σε πατηθρα ,κατα το πεταγμα των πουλιων δονηται ? αν ναι τοτε αυτως ειναι ο λογος,στο λεω γιατι το βλεπω απο τις δικες μου,βαλτην σε μερος πιο σταθερο

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μετά από κανένα μισάωρο σταμάτησαν το σταξιμο. Τις έχω βάλει δοκιμαστικά σε άδειο κλουβί με μπλε χαρτί από κάτω για να δω αν θα σταξει και πόσο. Θα σφίξω καλύτερα τα πλαστικά μέρη και θα τσεκάρω καλύτερα. Και μένα μου έκανε εντύπωση γιατί.
Αυτές τις θελω βοηθητικές. Έχω φτιάξει πατέντα με το αυτόματο για να χουν φρέσκο νερό.
Δημήτρη τι είπες για το απιονισμενο νερο; κάνει να πίνουν;
Εχω τρυπήσει κανονική ποτιστρα και την έχω βάλει στο κλουβί. Και έχω ρυθμίσει το πότισμα πρωι και απόγευμα. 
Δεν πολυφαινονται οι φώτο. Όταν υα το φτιάξω καλύτερα θα σας βάλω πιο καλές φωτογραφίες. 
Απλά δοκιμάζω διάφορα να μαι σίγουρη.


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

οχι σε καμμια περιπτωση ! απλα θα κανω χρηση το μπετονι  ( 3 , 4 απο αυτα ) λογω αρκετου ογκου σφηνονοντας με καταλληλη υποδοχη λαστιχο αυτοματου ποτισματος (10αρι ή 12αρι )  στο πωμα και εχοντας το βεβαια προς τα κατω

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Οκ. Και γω τώρα που το ξαναδιαβάζω καταλαβαίνω πως το πες. Χαζεψα προς στιγμήν....

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τις έχω σφίξει τελείως. Πριν 15 λεπτά τις έβαλα. Κάτω φαίνεται το σταξιμο. Θα τις πάω πίσω νομίζω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

> οχι σε καμμια περιπτωση ! απλα θα κανω χρηση το μπετονι  ( 3 , 4 απο αυτα ) λογω αρκετου ογκου σφηνονοντας με καταλληλη υποδοχη λαστιχο αυτοματου ποτισματος (10αρι ή 12αρι )  στο πωμα και εχοντας το βεβαια προς τα κατω




Δημητρη πως θα το κάνεις με το μεγάλο μπετονι ??? 
εξήγησε το λίγο

----------


## jk21

αν και θα τα γραψω αναλυτικα στο θεμα του αυτοματου ποτισματος , οταν το φτιαξω και γινει πρωτα σωστα και πετυχημενα ....


στο καπακι του μπετονιου με το ειδικο εργαλειο που κανει σωστες οπες , θα εφαρμοσω αυτο ενα συνδεσμο για σωληνα ποτιστικου (απο τη μια δεν χρειαζεται να εχει 3 γραμμωσεις , ειναι λιγο διαφορετικο . αυτο ειναι απο σωληνα σε σωληνα )





και απο την αλλη θα φυγει σωληνας σε 12αρι μεγεθος που θα πηγαινει στην υποδοχη της ποτιστρας αν βαλω ενα δοχειο 4λιτρο σε μια ποτιστρα ή σε περισσοτερες μεσω διακλαδωτων  . Μαλλον θα συνδεσω 2 μπετονια παραλληλα να τροφοδοτουν σε σειρα τις 4 κιτρινες ποτιστρες γουρνας που βλεπετε και αλλα 2 τις αλλες 4 με μπιλια  .Η στεγανοτητα αν η τρυπα γινει με ειδικο εργαλειο (το εχω ηδη ) και μπουν καλοι συνδεσμοι , ειναι εξασφαλισμενη (δοκιμασμενο ) .Εννοειται τα μπετονια θα μπουνε πανω απ τα κλουβια για να υπαρχει η αντιστοιχη ροη .Το νερο απο τι στιγμη που ο συνδεσμος εφαρμοζεται πανω στο πωμα , μπορει ευκολα να ανανεωνεται απο μενα οταν ειμαι εκει ή απ οποιον θα με βοηθα οταν λειπω (πηγαινοντας αραια ) , αφου το μπετονι θα ειναι μετακινησιμο .Δυστυχως βρυση για να φερω νερο εχω στην απεναντι μερια , με αποτελεσμα το νερο να ζεσταινεται στο σωληνα που θα διαπερνουσε την ταρατσα

----------

